# Bianchi at Eurobike 2012



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

more here

https://photobucket.com/Eurobike12


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks, Salsa! Copying in a couple of pics from the stream.

Nice new paint job for the Infinito. Don't know if there are other changes:











Revised Sempre, now the Sempre Pro. New down tube, and the same frame accepts both mech and el gearing. Nice for those of us who like step by step upgrading. Stark paint job.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

looks like the head tube is now tapered on the sempre. That would be my only slight issue with the 2012 is it can be a touch buzzy but in general I love it.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Thanks, Salsa! Copying in a couple of pics from the stream.
> 
> Nice new paint job for the Infinito. Don't know if there are other changes:


What's the deal with the Bianchi/Peugeot sign in the background (right above the saddle)?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Peugeot stand was side to side with Bianchi's. 

Not related at all


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Wonder if the Sempre Pro price will increase over the 2012 Sempre?


----------

